# Halloween Pictures 2010



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

I wasn't able to post my Halloween pictures from last year because things have just been so busy! There are more in the gallery: 2010 Halloween Gallery
Last year we turned my boyfriend's garage into a torture workshop. Unfortunately this was the one year that none of his neighbors decided to decorate, so we were the only street on the block that was decked out. Nobody could see it all, so we had to run to the end of the road and lure them in. Everyone who did manage to find us said it was the scariest house in the neighborhood though! The pictures definitely don't do it justice!

We spread out the candy on our main torture table, topped with fake roaches, eyeballs and fake razor blades. The kiddies were so scared to grab a piece, hehe.


































































These fences we found in a dumpster and they turned out perfect. There were three total, then we broken them up some more and put bright lights behind each one. 










And my friend's birthday is on halloween, so I made him a kitty litter cake. It was *delicious*. Plus, he has a lot of cats.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Very creepy! Great job! All those body parts and jars are very effective.... I luv it!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG! That cake!!!! 

Great set up!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That cake is so gross!!!
Love the set up.


----------

